# indian lake saugeye



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

anybody know if the saugeye bite trolling is any good. lakeside pro bass reported the saugeye turned on last weekend can anybody confirm this. or is he just trying to get business.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Read one report earlier that a guy caught his limit trolling slow with June bug spinners tipped with crawlers, 
We tried Monday with flickershads and did t catch any 
Sure wish I could figure them out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Its getting there,itll be hit n miss till temps get down more,but the potential is there now.
Its getting good,but only going to get better!!


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Its hard to get a good report on Indian, I will be there next week.
Pro bass shop has always given me good advise, things can change.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

crappiefish said:


> anybody know if the saugeye bite trolling is any good. lakeside pro bass reported the saugeye turned on last weekend can anybody confirm this. or is he just trying to get business.


I was there 2 weeks ago at the WOWC tournament where most fish were caught at moundwood trolling cranks, nut the guy who won it said he caught the only limit of the tournament casting blades on the top of a hole. He wouldn't say which hole. The blade bait must be picking up, because Lakeside Pro Bass as already done 2 orders of my Bladebaits. I will be going next week and post my results.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Was there last week.Trolled flicker shads got only one short saugeye and a few cats.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

crappiefish said:


> anybody know if the saugeye bite trolling is any good. lakeside pro bass reported the saugeye turned on last weekend can anybody confirm this. or is he just trying to get business.


As I said I would. here is my report for Tuesday and Wednesday. I fished almost every inch of the lake. On Tuesday caught 1 trolling a small wallydiver, and 1 trolling a 1/4oz Glow Purple Pulse lure in the moundwood channel. On Wednesday caught 1 in moundwood channel and 1 in Dunn's pond trolling the 3/8oz Charged Shad Pulse blade bait. Trolling speed was 2.4mph. My son and I also caught a couple short ones both days. Everyone I checked with had zero's, not even short ones. Sorry for the sorry report, the fish are not turned on yet. They maybe starting up this weekend with near freezing temps. I hope to get back up there next week, hope to have a better report.


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the update.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

They're shallower than you can fish trolling.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> They're shallower than you can fish trolling.


Lol have u ever trolled indian or buckeye?
Better have sturdy plastic on them crankbait lips!

Blade,bummer its so slow....
Fyi LOVE the pulse blades!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes,but not trolling 2-3' deep!


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Fished yesterday around Dream Bridge for a couple of hours jigging Vibees. I caught 3 saugeyes all around 14'' and saw 3 others caught which were short also.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yes,but not trolling 2-3' deep!


T


Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yes,but not trolling 2-3' deep!


Try it,it works


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Nah,I'll just find bait and/or wind blown banks and cast to em.Trolling is summertime,for me anyways.To each their own.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol smh.... ok... maybe i should start fishing with you cajun,you seem to know all the answers.
When we going???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

But seriously though. Id rather not troll,if i dont have to either. But sounds like it was just a tough day. Was probally a good idea to start covering more water.
Im anxious to see what the cool weekend brings...
Think i might do indian this weekend


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know all the answers,I was just helping the OP as to why he wasn't catching.Most don't troll 2-3 FOW,for obvious reasons.YOU seem to be the one who "knew better". Seems actually YOU know all the answers.I'll look for your trolling 2fow post from the weekend.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I don't know all the answers,I was just helping the OP as to why he wasn't catching.Most don't troll 2-3 FOW,for obvious reasons.YOU seem to be the one who "knew better". Seems actually YOU know all the answers.I'll look for your trolling 2fow post from the weekend.


ME?no not me. I dont know all the answers. Just most of them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

An silly. Not all fish are in 2/3 fow right now. An sorry if my post sounded like a know it all,wasnt trying to be. I was just kiddin about how shallow indian/buckeye were,and assuming the op did try "shallower then you can troll".
Beleive it or not though ,we do catch fish trolling sr5's through 2/3 fow. Or even drag jigs/blades through 2/3 fow. Something about the propwash in shallow water,they love it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

8 eyes tonight all over the lake I caught fish. 5 different spots 2 place no deeper then 3 feet. Pulse blades swims cranks all caught fish. Windy areas was key tonight. Did not get your stay after dark to try maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> ;-) 8 eyes tonight all over the lake I caught fish. 5 different spots 2 place no deeper then 3 feet. Pulse blades swims cranks all caught fish. Windy areas was key tonight. Did not get your stay after dark to try maybe tomorrow.


Now this guy,this guy does know ALL the answers


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You had a good evening Troy. Just out for a few hours late afternoon and ended up catching 5 small bass and 2 crappies. All on Joshy's 2.75 swims. Smoked shad.. 

I troll those shallow waters using the mini planers and usually a smaller floating rapala. Getting to be the hard part of the year to do that thou. The windy side of the lakes are already starting to build up a leaf coat. Hard to fish those leaf edges but the bait fish like to hide under those leafs. Old dog new tricks????? Just mite have to try trolling right in the prop wash one of these years.. I know it works but just can't bring myself to do it..


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy,your wife let you use her smoke shad!? Oh my!
Ya leafs suck,lol.... how do you like the mini planers? Me an a buddy have a skippy type idea for them.... we was gonna buy a few an use them at places like deer creek spillway from the bank,with cranks or live bait rigs. Actually would work well in skinny channel you can walk up an down to...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skip it works and some days only way they hit. I am a shore prop was guy.lol


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Googled pulse blade to no good effect....can someone direct me to the right info? Is it like a vibe e?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya its a blade bait. But has a different shaped back an doesnt tangle up nearly as much as a vibe. Great verticaljigged to


----------



## Fisherman Mike B (Jul 12, 2013)

Is mound wood producing anything yet,thinking about going out this evening?


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Bassthumb said:


> Googled pulse blade to no good effect....can someone direct me to the right info? Is it like a vibe e?


Go to flatline lures web site there you will find pulse blade baits


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep flatlne lures,then you will see pulse bladebaits. Mound wood has nor been good. They are dredging all day till around 5 murine up water and scaring bait fish out. Soon they won't care.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ohio based company good guy makes a great bait


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Went out last night and only caught two and were too short to keep.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, those pulse blades are good. Just started using them this year and put 5 different types of fish in the boat so far. 
Bobby, my wifes favorite color is Joshy's salt & pepper. And "NO", I'm not allowed to use them.
Troy, great idea.. Take an ele motor and tie it to a dock, turn it on then just hang a swim bait right behind it. Going to have to work on this one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Doh,salt n pepper,i remember now. With hint of finger tip line plucking,right? Lol.... i think my wifes favorite color was dis continued-sweetnlow(pink)......
Come to think about it,on of my favs to.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm heading down to Indian now with some of my house mates to knock the rust off. We will be where ever the wind takes us, if you see 3 collehe guys thats us!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm heading down to Indian now with some of my house mates to knock the rust off. We will be where ever the wind takes us, if you see 3 collehe guys thats


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy quit giving away all the secrets.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

Bassthumb said:


> Googled pulse blade to no good effect....can someone direct me to the right info? Is it like a vibe e?


www,flatlineluers.com


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I bought some of the pulse blades when they first came out and had trouble with the hooks breaking. Had one saugeye at the bank and hook broke as I watched it swim away. Anybody else have any trouble with the hooks?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

any luck on the cats?


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Haven't use pulse blades, sounds like something to try. What weight and colors would you guys recommend to start with?
Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive been useing bright colors in 3/16 to cast an hop ....
Vibes out produced today though(casting).....


----------

